# This weekend is it!!!



## frekles93 (Jun 20, 2005)

[SIZE=14pt]I have adotped a new Dwarf that Personal Ponies in Michigan, is retiring. I am going this weekend to get her. I have my stock rack on my truck and Im ready to head out Friday AM!!! Cant wait to get her. I will send pictures of her as sson as I get her!! Wish me luck in travleing and finding CHEAP gas LOL[/SIZE]

April


----------



## mountain_waif (Jun 21, 2005)

....


----------



## kaykay (Jun 21, 2005)

awww thank you for taking her and loving her. let us know as soon as you get back and have a safe trip!!!


----------



## virginia (Jun 21, 2005)

April. YOU GO GIRL!!!! We Want PICTURES!!!!


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Jun 21, 2005)

Yea! Can't wait for pics and details. God love ya for adopting this sweet mini.


----------



## frekles93 (Jun 21, 2005)

[SIZE=14pt]Her is a picture that i got of her already... She is the sorrel with flaxen mane and tail......[/SIZE]

April


----------



## luvmymini2 (Jun 26, 2005)

you ar trueil a wonderful person!!!



she's soooo sdorable.....


----------

